# 1996 maxima



## aubiesfan (Nov 24, 2005)

i have a 96 maxima all the sudden my heater has gone out -all my fuses are good ?? my ac works and my blower motor works what can i check its cold in alabama 
please someone help


----------



## nosnil14 (Jul 20, 2006)

Check the coolant level - it has to be right on the mark, if it is a little short the heater will not function properly


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Please don't revive old threads.


----------

